# Puppy pics! (Beauceron)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I just wanted to share some pics I took yesterday of my new Beauceron puppy!  He's 7 months. I'm thinking of calling him Tesla (the name he came with is Jubal).


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhhh man... he is going to be a stud muffin, what a gorgeous gorgeous dog. <3


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous, what beautiful markings. Congratulations on such an incredibly handsome addition!!


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a looker!!! Love how bright and alert he looks - like he is taking everything in and analysing it, and still manages to hang on to his heart-melting puppy looks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is stunning! :wub:

I think Tesla is a great name!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He's beautiful! Did you get him from an American breeder? I was so interested in Beaucerons a number of years ago, but didn't think I could ever afford one. How do their temperaments compare to GSDs? Do they go through anything like the landshark phase?

Susan


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

There is a Beauceron down the street from me- have not met the dog but he seems very well behaved and a good dog. A big handsome dog. Yours is a looker too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tesla is striking but like someone else said you can still see the puppy. He is gorgeous.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great looking pup! Congrats.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Handsome pup. I know they can be a handful if bred for work.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

So good looking...
It will be hard to take him for a walk without being stopped constantly by the public, asking what kind of dog he is. 
Love his coat!
Thanks for sharing more pictures.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful dog but I miss the floppy ears. I still don't understand why people would crop.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Beaucerons have always been my dream dog ! I've met with two different breeders and have loved all of thier dogs! I just havne't been able to win the argument with my hubby about getting one.

One day though! I'll have my Beauc.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunning, and a good look in the eyes. Congratulations.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> He's beautiful! Did you get him from an American breeder? I was so interested in Beaucerons a number of years ago, but didn't think I could ever afford one. How do their temperaments compare to GSDs? Do they go through anything like the landshark phase?
> Susan


Yep he is from Chateau Rocher in California. Both his parents did SAR so I am hoping he will be a good working candidate. 
They are somewhat similar to GSDs since they are both Continental herders and alert, loyal, very intelligent "velcro" dogs. They can be a little more difficult than GSDs and more likely to challenge their owners (from what I've heard.) They can be more serious and aloof with strangers although since my guy is a puppy he is just a big goof who wants to say hi to everyone. They're very smart and fast learners but I've been told they don't tolerate unwarranted or harsh corrections. I've heard of some temperament problems (shyness mostly) but it seems mostly to be in specific lines. I know some people who will only get dogs from France but you need to go in person to find a good dog.
Their size is similar but the Beauceron standard allows for bigger dogs than the GSD standard does. My puppy's dad is 110-114 pounds and from what I was told he will probably end up a similar size. He is 80 pounds now.
This is his dad: https://www.facebook.com/Gideonisnumberone?ref=br_tf



MyHans-someBoy said:


> So good looking...
> It will be hard to take him for a walk without being stopped constantly by the public, asking what kind of dog he is.
> Love his coat!
> Thanks for sharing more pictures.


Yep we're already getting some of that! I took him to get microchipped and a lot of people stopped to ask about him. Of course most people have never heard of the breed so they look at me funny when I say he's a Beauceron. 
That and people commenting on how big he is when I tell them his age. 




wolfy dog said:


> Beautiful dog but I miss the floppy ears. I still don't understand why people would crop.


I usually tend to prefer the uncropped look in most breeds, but with Beaucerons I like both the floppy and cropped looks. I feel kinda bad when I look at where his ears were cut though even though it looks totally normal. He was cropped way before I got him though so I didn't have an option. He was originally planned to be a show dog and most generally crop for show although natural ears are allowed. The only reason he was available for me to get him was that he doesn't have a 'scissors bite' and that is a DQ for showing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I must say that the ears do look natural.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I dunno. I would call him Ford Truck or something like that. The Tesla owners I know (of the car) are very rich an a bit wimpy when it comes to physical stuff. ;-)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

DutchKarin said:


> I dunno. I would call him Ford Truck or something like that. The Tesla owners I know (of the car) are very rich an a bit wimpy when it comes to physical stuff. ;-)


Hehe I was thinking more like Nikola Tesla:
Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He is one nice looking boy! A friend of mine knew a breeder in my area. Really small time but her dogs were something else. I really liked them! I love that color on them too. Generally I don't like merle/harlequin, but with Beacs it just looks beautiful.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, absolutely beautiful pup!! I was wondering if you have to be careful of the double dew claws being caught on things and torn? I know it is standard for the breed and maybe they are tougher then other dogs that have them... Just wondering  love the colors and look in his eye! Awesome.. 

God bless, Misty


----------



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

I think Tesla's a cool name. It's short but unique, and Tesla was an amazing guy.
Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I LOVE harlequin beaucerons. If i were to ever get one it would be a harlequin  beautiful dog


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Chicagocanine said:


> Hehe I was thinking more like Nikola Tesla:
> Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal


Hopefully it's the genius side of Tesla you had in mind, not the crazy side, lol. (Yes, I read the whole thing--amazing!)

Susan


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> He's beautiful! Did you get him from an American breeder? I was so interested in Beaucerons a number of years ago, but didn't think I could ever afford one. How do their temperaments compare to GSDs? Do they go through anything like the landshark phase?


I was lucky and got him past teething but I would guess they probably do have a landshark phase because they can be very mouthy. I'm working on that with him now, that and jumping. Apparently they are bouncy dogs LOL it is very funny to see an 80-pound puppy leap into the air with all four feet! Not so funny when he leaps on you, hits you in the face with his head and gives you a bloody nose (did that to my friend the other day)- or slams into you from behind and makes you bend your spine the wrong way (did that to me yesterday.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is lovely!


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't get over how stunning he looks! Congrats on your beautiful pup!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks burly, fun to wrestle with. 

Any ideas on what the general personality is going to be like? I'm rotten with loyal dogs that live to play with me. Mine come to life when I wad them up and slap/pinch/tug, they just eat it up and give back as good as they get. An absolute requirement in dogs for me. Reading up on the Beauceron it seems like they would thrive on that sort of interaction and there is no denying how beautifully put together they are. Will be very keen on watching this guy develop.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> Their size is similar but the Beauceron standard allows for bigger dogs than the GSD standard does. My puppy's dad is 110-114 pounds and from what I was told he will probably end up a similar size. He is 80 pounds now.
> This is his dad: https://www.facebook.com/Gideonisnumberone?ref=br_tf


Oh, he's a Gideon puppy! I've met Gideon a couple of times - he's actually the first Beauceron I met and the reason why I became interested in the breed  I think that was almost 3 or 4 years ago, and he was owner handled back then. 

I remember he was huge, too, and he was only 1 1/2 years old then. He had 3 majors towards his CH and was a very nice dog to watch in the ring, I had a feeling he was going to become a big deal soon. I spent about a good hour chatting with his owner/handler and petting him - very cute dog, a lot of energy and exuberance, and very friendly. 

This was him back then 









This was him 2 years ago



























This is one of his daughters, also from the show, though I don't know who bred her or who the dam was


















Sorry, didn't mean to share so many pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww thanks for sharing! Love the pics of his dad. The first one reminds me a lot of my boy, I can see the resemblance! Heh.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

His coloring is absolutely beautiful! Thank God you didn't have to deal with the ear thing! They look a lot more military cut than my Doberman (he had a show crop and on a Dobe the ears are extremely tall) but still taking care of ear cropping is HORRIBLE! I didn't know what all entailed when my family and i decided to get him cropped (he was my first dog at 15 and hadn't really researched which was a HUGE mistake! The work involved and the amount of care needed is extreme. Getting it wrapped up every week (for 5-6 months cause they were cut so big) watching their every move so they dont scratch, the worry of the ears not standing after all the stress we put the dog through, the risk of infection! Not to mention all the times i broke down if I looked at him too long with the raw meat trying to heal itself or the times he'd run into things and they would start bleeding. 

It was a horrible decision and I will never make that choice again! To the OP I apologize for getting into the ear cropping thing (cause even if it were your choice and I know it wasn't, I respect the choices people make for their pets so long as their basic needs are met and there is no abuse present. But anyone thinking of cropping should definitely research what it entails not like me who had no clue of the work (and pain!) it consists of. Again no judgement to those who have cropped or plan on cropping. 

Enjoy that beautiful boy of yours!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I will say again, lol, glad you found your puppy finally. And he is gorgeous.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> Aww thanks for sharing! Love the pics of his dad. The first one reminds me a lot of my boy, I can see the resemblance! Heh.


No problem, glad you didn't mind! I had so much fun meeting him, he was definitely a bit of a goof at that age, but fantastic in the ring :wub: Hope to see him again in a couple months. 

And again, your boy is a stunner!!


----------

